# Growing Opuntia (Prickly Pear)



## t_mclellan (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok people, Its spring & some of you will be planting tasty things for your tortoises & some of you might even have the audacity to plant things just to look at!

Anyway, A while back I threatened to do a post on growing Opuntia or Prickly Pear Cactus from cuttings. This is How I do it. This will work with most cactus & succulents. 

This is a cactus that grows in my neighbors yard. 
As you can see they get big! This is 25+ years old & gets cut back every 2 years.







Last fall it was trimmed & I took a small pickup truck load of cuttings that I am still feeding & giving away to this day.
Here are a few pads that I left on the ground just to see how they did. As you can see,
Mature 1 to 2 year old pads, Cut & just placed on the ground grow quite well.






Yes those blooms are on cuttings laid there last fall! 

When you take a cutting you need some special tools. Here is a photo of the multitude of gardening gizmo's you will need.






Here it gets tricky! You need to put a glove on at least 1 of your hands & then pick up the scissors. When using the 1 glove method make absolutely sure that you hold the scissors in your OTHER hand!

Back to business here;
The first thing to do is locate the pad or pads you want to use for cuttings.
After that, Put your glove(s) on & grab the scissors.
Make the cut at the point where 1 pad grows off of another.






Place the cuttings off the ground for a day or until the cut forms a callous.
This helps prevent the pad from rotting when placed in the soil. 






At this point there are many options. OK, Ok! So there are 2 good ones!

1) To "PLANT" your cutting in the yard. They do not need "CACTUS" soil.
Find a suitable location & make a small hole. 
Place the cutting CALLOUS DOWN into the hole about 1/3 to 1/2 of the total length of the pad & gently press the dirt back around the cutting.






I know, There wasn't a shovel in the "Gardening Gizmo" section!






If you choose to plant in a pot, Find the largest pot / planter that you feel comfortable moving (Cuz you WILL!), Then put dirt in it & follow the steps above.

2) My favorite (apparently) Take the cutting(s) of your choice, Find a suitable location & throw them on the ground. Then walk away! The finished product looks a bit anticlimactic, But it works GREAT!






This is what happens when you leave the cuttings on the ground for a few months.











Both rooted examples have been trimmed for shipping.

Follow these simple instructions & then trim once a year or 2 years, Ignore it the rest of the time & in 20 some years you will have something like my neighbor's or bigger.

I hope this helps those of you who might have questions.

I DO NOT SELL OPUNTIA PAD's! 
Seed trades are welcome, But it takes a lot of seeds!

If you need pads talk to Spikethebeast. 
He usually has them. 
If not 5lb.+of Chicory seed would get my attention!
Have a great summer & may your tortoises never need dentures!


----------



## jackrat (Apr 9, 2010)

The throw it on the ground method has always worked for me.Thats how I got my spineless started about 20 years ago.I chopped a bunch of it down a few years back and hauled it off and now there is a huge patch of it where I dumped it.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 9, 2010)

awesome info! what about winter? i live in Oklahoma and we have hot summers and cold winters. will they be ok planted outside during the winter or will i need to use a pot and bring them in?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm confused.


----------



## Itort (Apr 9, 2010)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> awesome info! what about winter? i live in Oklahoma and we have hot summers and cold winters. will they be ok planted outside during the winter or will i need to use a pot and bring them in?


The prickly pear that shown here is Opuntia ficus-indicus which is a warm climate cactus. If planted outside in OK it would not survive the winter. The cactus that you would want to try is Opuntia humafusa or Opuntia polycantha. You may be able to collect and grow these from cactus found on farms and ranches (with landowners permission) in your area. This is how I got mine in Iowa and Minnesota. The culture is the same and torts relish them.


----------



## Candy (Apr 9, 2010)

I loved this thread. Thank you so much for posting so many play by play pictures and comments. It makes it almost blonde proof and that's what I need.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Itort;
I wondered when that question would come up.
With a little research anyone can find a variety of Opuntia that will grow where they live.
If you are lucky there will be a spineless variety suitable for you.
I grow 3 different spineless varieties here in South Florida. 
The type in the photo's can grow as far north as central Georgia.
Another that is darker green & more slender growth. Will do the same.
The last 1 is originally from N.E. Arizona & very cold hardy! It is a slow grower down here. Although I did manage to get 1 cutting to grow in the garden. My climate is too wet in the summer & not cold enough in winter for this variety. Its a FIESTY cutting though!
I've posted this link in other threads but it might help most here.
Here are pert near all of the Opuntia varieties that exist. I suppose the saying "Something for everyone, ANYWHERE" could apply.

I doubt this is a complete list as it is kinda short!

http://www.desert-tropicals.com/Plants/Cactaceae/Opuntia.html


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 10, 2010)

About time you posted this!  Thank you and it was wonderfully done. I think even I might be able to manage it now.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 10, 2010)

Itort said:


> Red Earth Exotics said:
> 
> 
> > awesome info! what about winter? i live in Oklahoma and we have hot summers and cold winters. will they be ok planted outside during the winter or will i need to use a pot and bring them in?
> ...



Thanks, just what I needed!


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 10, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> About time you posted this!  Thank you and it was wonderfully done. I think even I might be able to manage it now.



Jacqui; Did you catch the "Trimmed for shipping" comment?
That's right! These are heading your way!
There are some nice rooted sections & as many assorted pads as I can fit in the box. 
Thanks for everything & I hope the kids enjoy the cactus!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are mine?!! Thank you thank you! I have been so eager and excited to get my leaves, you would think it's a tortoise expected.  Then here ya go and even have some well started for me. Very unexpected and way beyond being nice. I was just given another Leopard on Easter and have been told he loves these leaves, so I better get a supply growing huh?

Jacqui



t_mclellan said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > About time you posted this!  Thank you and it was wonderfully done. I think even I might be able to manage it now.
> ...


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 11, 2010)

So what your saying is; You need more, & I need a bigger box!
Anyway, I'm sending you 2 of the 3 types I have. The Arizona type I have I know is very cold tolerant but is slow growing! 
It has only produced 1 pad in a year.
Try some of both in the ground & pots. See what happens.
Both of these will do well in Savanna Ga. No telling out where you are.

Type 1 very common.





Type 2 Still common but not as common as type 1.





Both of these were planted as cuttings last fall & have been trimmed several times.
They are 3' (type 1) & 4' (Type 2).
Type 1 has broad heavy pads & type 2 has more slender, Deep green pads.


----------



## Gus (Apr 14, 2010)

I was wondering why my dun grow Prickly Pear


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 15, 2010)

Dmmj; 
RE: Growing Opuntia (Prickly Pear) 
"I'm confused."
?? About what??
Gus;
RE: Growing Opuntia (Prickly Pear) 
"I was wondering why my dun grow Prickly Pear "

?????


----------



## Gus (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry to confused you, what I mean is I have never see my Opuntia grow flower & Prickly Pear show in the picture.





t_mclellan said:


> Dmmj;
> RE: Growing Opuntia (Prickly Pear)
> "I'm confused."
> ?? About what??
> ...


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Gus;
Your Opuntia is most likely just young or from cuttings that were not from a mature plant.
I have planted some cuttings that came from large plants that were not old enough to flower. Also cuttings that were new growth on flowering mature plants.

What I have seen with mine is:
1) If the original plant is immature, The cuttings will not flower until after the original starts flowering. Sometimes as long as 2 years after. 
2) If the original plant is mature & flowers, Large cuttings of old & new growth, Several pads in length, will flower the first year. 
3) Single pad cuttings from a mature flowering Opuntia rarely flower in the first year.
They will most often flower the second year. 

Another thing, When trimming, Do not cut off all the new growth.
Mine seem to grow better when at least 1 new pad is allowed to continue on each arm of the cactus. I only cut all new growth on an arm if I just don't want the plant growing that way.

Be patient! 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gus (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi thanks at least now I know what happen 



t_mclellan said:


> Hi Gus;
> Your Opuntia is most likely just young or from cuttings that were not from a mature plant.
> I have planted some cuttings that came from large plants that were not old enough to flower. Also cuttings that were new growth on flowering mature plants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gus (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi t_mclellan 

This morning I manage to get a large cutting of Mature Opuntia which have been flowering from a farmer hope that when time to come it will start flowering with Prickly Pear.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 20, 2010)

Gus said:


> Hi t_mclellan
> 
> This morning I manage to get a large cutting of Mature Opuntia which have been flowering from a farmer hope that when time to come it will start flowering with Prickly Pear.



If your cutting is 2 or 3 pads long & has flowers / fruit on it now, It will most likely continue to produce this year!


----------



## Gus (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes it has it  hooray 



t_mclellan said:


> Gus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi t_mclellan
> ...


----------



## Kayti (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Tom! I planted some of the cactus you sent me in a pot, and now it's growing like a weed! It had a whole 1.5'' new pad, but then someone knocked it off at a party  It has a bunch of other baby pads starting though. 
It's almost too cool to watch growing to feed to the torts.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 21, 2010)

Kayti said:


> Hey Tom! I planted some of the cactus you sent me in a pot, and now it's growing like a weed! It had a whole 1.5'' new pad, but then someone knocked it off at a party  It has a bunch of other baby pads starting though.
> It's almost too cool to watch growing to feed to the torts.



Glad you like it!
I just sent a box to Jacqui. We have been trying for months to find a time when it was both warm enough & she would be home, & for all of our planning she's AWAY!
A last min. thing, Ya know how that happens.

Did you plant any in the ground?


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2010)

t_mclellan said:


> Glad you like it!
> I just sent a box to Jacqui. We have been trying for months to find a time when it was both warm enough & she would be home, & for all of our planning she's AWAY!
> A last min. thing, Ya know how that happens.
> 
> Did you plant any in the ground?



Believe me, I would have given anything NOT to have his Dr appt moved back. Not only am I not getting to get nailed by my long awaited cactus', but this waiting to see if there is any improvement on his throat or if we will be needing to see a cancer Dr, is a bit on the stressful side.


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope things turn out OK Jacqui!


----------



## Kayti (Apr 21, 2010)

t_mclellan said:


> Kayti said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Tom! I planted some of the cactus you sent me in a pot, and now it's growing like a weed! It had a whole 1.5'' new pad, but then someone knocked it off at a party  It has a bunch of other baby pads starting though.
> ...




I did, but then we had to move  Our land lady turned out to be an evil scam artist scum bag. But I bet she has some lovely cactus in her yard now- I hope she pricks herself.


----------



## Gus (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi mclellan

Here's the upadate of my Opuntia given from friend

You will notice the smaller pad start to have flower I was shock also.

I'm giving my baby star weekly treat of opuntia because this are the opuntia at my home there's still alot more which i plant it at my office garden


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 28, 2010)

Great job Gus! 
Be carfull, These things grow fast & get BIG!
I see some serious "Re-potting" in your future!

Best of luck!
Tom


----------



## Gus (May 11, 2010)

Look my opuntia having flower 

quote='t_mclellan' pid='125343' dateline='1271412401']
Hi Gus;
Your Opuntia is most likely just young or from cuttings that were not from a mature plant.
I have planted some cuttings that came from large plants that were not old enough to flower. Also cuttings that were new growth on flowering mature plants.

What I have seen with mine is:
1) If the original plant is immature, The cuttings will not flower until after the original starts flowering. Sometimes as long as 2 years after. 
2) If the original plant is mature & flowers, Large cuttings of old & new growth, Several pads in length, will flower the first year. 
3) Single pad cuttings from a mature flowering Opuntia rarely flower in the first year.
They will most often flower the second year. 

Another thing, When trimming, Do not cut off all the new growth.
Mine seem to grow better when at least 1 new pad is allowed to continue on each arm of the cactus. I only cut all new growth on an arm if I just don't want the plant growing that way.

Be patient! 

I hope this helps.
[/quote]


----------



## York1 (May 11, 2010)

How fast should you see new growth after planting a pad? I planted a couple of pads and they seem to be rooted and solid in the ground now but I don't see any signs of new growth. On 1 pad the top 1" of the pad has turned a whitish color. What is that about?


----------



## DeanS (May 11, 2010)

very nice tutorial...I'm expecting a new batch this week...and am planning on planting much of it. So this seems most helpful. What about soil...does it matter (I guess not as long as the drainage is good, right?)


----------



## Gus (May 12, 2010)

My take abt 3wks and new growth can be seen...



York1 said:


> How fast should you see new growth after planting a pad? I planted a couple of pads and they seem to be rooted and solid in the ground now but I don't see any signs of new growth. On 1 pad the top 1" of the pad has turned a whitish color. What is that about?




I water them every morning 6am through the day the plant is full of sun shine




DeanS said:


> very nice tutorial...I'm expecting a new batch this week...and am planning on planting much of it. So this seems most helpful. What about soil...does it matter (I guess not as long as the drainage is good, right?)


----------



## t_mclellan (May 12, 2010)

DeanS said:


> very nice tutorial...I'm expecting a new batch this week...and am planning on planting much of it. So this seems most helpful. What about soil...does it matter (I guess not as long as the drainage is good, right?)



You are correct. From what I have seen, The soil is far less important than the drainage. Some types need more drainage & water than others.

I grow 4 different types of Opuntia. 

1) Purple Opuntia (Opuntia santa rita). This type dose very well here in So. Fl.
BUT needs very good drainage. The rain & humidity don't seem to bother it at all. Just don't let it sit in water.

2) Spineless Opuntia (Opuntia ficus indica). I grow 2 types of this.
1 type Loves So. Fl.! Rain & humidity or dry not a problem. But again it needs drainage! 
The second type was sent to me from Az. 
I received a dozen or so pads & the first year they all died but 1.
This type is also Opuntia ficus indica. But it hates rain & humidity.
I have it (now) in a place that recieves no rain but it is outside & the humidity is what it is. This is the 3rd year after planting & the growing season has just started for this guy & there is 1 new pad from last year.

The other type I am still trying to ID.
I'll post photos when I get home this after-noon.

Take care.
Tom McL.


----------



## t_mclellan (May 12, 2010)

Here are some photo's of the unknown type of Opuntia.

















If this is indeed indica, It is another oddball.


----------



## Gus (May 12, 2010)

This is the type I'm growing it for my star



t_mclellan said:


> Here are some photo's of the unknown type of Opuntia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (May 13, 2010)

Tom, what happens when I kill them all?  I did get them all planted (wow there were a bunch!), but since then the weather here has been cold and wet. We even had one night in the 30s (duh, don't even ask, of course I moved them in... almost broke my back. ). However most nights have stayed in the low to mid 40s and days haven't been much above the 50s at best. May be I should of had you send them in July?


----------



## t_mclellan (May 14, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Tom, what happens when I kill them all?  I did get them all planted (wow there were a bunch!), but since then the weather here has been cold and wet. We even had one night in the 30s (duh, don't even ask, of course I moved them in... almost broke my back. ). However most nights have stayed in the low to mid 40s and days haven't been much above the 50s at best. May be I should of had you send them in July?



I was thinking they were still on the porch, in the BOX!
I think they will be OK. weather here didn't get over 40 during the day for 2 months this winter & the pile of cuttings laying on the ground were just fine.
Although IF you do manage to kill them all, Let me know.
I might be able to find 1 or 2 (hundred) more to send you.

Let me know.

Tom McL.


----------



## Jacqui (May 14, 2010)

t_mclellan said:


> I was thinking they were still on the porch, in the BOX!
> 
> Tom McL.



 Hey, I didn't even go into the house, before I opened my box. I had them planted within a day.


----------

